# Need help to identify shower cartridge



## deepraj10 (Aug 24, 2014)

This shower valve cartridge is of unknown manufacture and was probably installed about 20 years ago. It is from an extra bathroom that has not seen much use in an upscale house. The owner noted that the shower valve was frozen. I pulled the cartridge out and did not see any markings on it. I tried the online as well as local plumbing supply stores and no luck there.

Can you experts identify this one ?

I have attached two photos - hope they show up as this is my first posting on this site.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession). Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Handyman Plumber?

LOL... I can't wait to read that intro....


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

deepraj10 said:


> This shower valve cartridge is of unknown manufacture and was probably installed about 20 years ago. It is from an extra bathroom that has not seen much use in an upscale house. The owner noted that the shower valve was frozen. I pulled the cartridge out and did not see any markings on it. I tried the online as well as local plumbing supply stores and no luck there.
> 
> Can you experts identify this one ?
> 
> I have attached two photos - hope they show up as this is my first posting on this site.


Can we?

Yup!

Will we?

Nope. 

:no:

... plus, if it froze, I really doubt identifying the cartridge will help very much...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

No intro by now equals a locked thread cowboy.


----------

